# Edge gluing "Flat Clamp"



## M1911Bldr (Aug 24, 2009)

I saw a photo of an ingenious clamp someone was using to edge glue. I've built one and come up with a drawing. I used 1" square aluminum tubing, 1/8 x 1/2 aluminum strap and homemade "barrel nuts" to build it. Anyone know where you can buy these? I make trivets and clipboards from the scraps from building cutting boards and this is the best clamp I've seen to edge glue laminations and keep them flat without using oodles of clamps. The dimensions are representative for the spacing of the bar pivot points. The slot for the linkage bolt on the "free" end of the upper bar is offset 1/8 over and 1/8 up from the hole location in the lower bar. This is a cutaway slot so you can disengage the free upper link and open the clamp to put your pieces down on the table. I use 3/4" spacers between the two bars to keep them far enough apart and evenly spaced.


----------

